# Temperature probes for RKL?



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello Reefkeeper users, what is eeveryone using for replacement temperature probes? Its impossible to find anyone who sells these anymore. Im happy with my unit as Ive got it hooked up with the net module and im able to view my params remotely and sends me alarms but if i cant get a reliable temp reading i will have to ditch this thing. Any info would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

JL aquatics used to sell them not sure if they dont any more.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

They no longer carry them. I guess since Digital Aquatics closed their doors. 

There could be a good market for replacement temp probes if someone has figured out a way to make other probes work. Im no where near intelligent enough to figure that out but there has to be some genius electrical engineer out there who could or probably has rigged something up already.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not a expert on this but try search ebay and amazon.ca, sometimes you can find something you looking for. There might be something that is similar that works.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Tried both. Nothing specific to reefkeeper and nothing with the same molex or rj11 connections. Also i think you need the right resistence (ohms) for it to work properly. Where are those ex reefkeeper engineers!!!!! I cant be the only one with a reefkeeper still. Or maybe I am. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Not sure if this is allowed but should help you.

https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/alternatives-to-digital-aquatics-probes-and-parts.439573/


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Wagonpitt said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but should help you.
> 
> https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/alternatives-to-digital-aquatics-probes-and-parts.439573/


This does help. Thank you Wagonpitt. I just ordered 15 of the plastic coated ones from aliexpress and a bunch of molex connectors from digi key. If this works i will have enough replacements to last me 15 years.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

